# im peepo i draw stuff



## peepo2399 (Apr 19, 2018)

and things
as sad as it may sound, I don't actually draw much furry things (as much as I'd like to), so I don't have many "recent" furry artwork to share here (in fact the most recent drawing here is 2 months old), but you can check out all of my artwork, from now back from 2012 all on my deviantart page here



 

 

 


Spoiler: rest are in here because these are large





 

 




I do commissions and sometimes requests. my prices are on my dA page if you are interested.


----------



## Cawdabra (Apr 21, 2018)

Cute style. Really like the axolotl.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2018)

Gotta agree that it's pretty damn adorable


----------



## Lezio Fennec (Apr 21, 2018)

Could you do a free rough headshot sketch at all?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Adorable


----------



## Skylar2505 (Apr 26, 2018)

Can u draw my furry? I'll use it for my profile pic 'cause I'm not gonna go in images an steal a random Joe's art


----------



## peepo2399 (May 3, 2018)

hi im so sorry im alive again
and I've drawn some things while I was gone yay
i drew MY oc


 
and my friend's oc !!


 


Lezio Fennec said:


> Could you do a free rough headshot sketch at all?





Skylar2505 said:


> Can u draw my furry? I'll use it for my profile pic 'cause I'm not gonna go in images an steal a random Joe's art


Hi I'm currently not doing requests right now but commissions are always open!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 3, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hi im so sorry im alive again
> and I've drawn some things while I was gone yay
> i drew MY oc
> View attachment 31569
> ...


Lovely drawings!!


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 3, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> hi im so sorry im alive again
> and I've drawn some things while I was gone yay
> i drew MY oc
> View attachment 31569
> ...


*wimpers* oki...


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 4, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *wimpers* oki...


Dude, don’t try and make him pity you. Art is hard and they charge money for a reason


----------



## peepo2399 (May 5, 2018)

have been doodling (and sketching) a few things lately, mostly just cartoon or anime stuff

and I drew a gift for my sister because i love her lots




Spoiler: other stuff



(I honestly should start drawing pokemon more)


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 9, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> Dude, don’t try and make him pity you. Art is hard and they charge money for a reason


*checks pockets to see how much money he has and saw he has $8* Does it look like I can buy anything?!


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> *checks pockets to see how much money he has and saw he has $8* Does it look like I can buy anything?!


It's okay! Please do not worry. I do open free requests sometimes.


----------



## peepo2399 (May 9, 2018)

i have a lot of stuff I drew but I won't post all of it since like all of it of it is just anime/cartoon shit

I've been trying to practice drawing bodies (females mostly) and I thought my oc would be a good model.


 


Spoiler: some other stuff, hello kitty ff7, and other crap


----------



## peepo2399 (May 10, 2018)

hrshrjjrshseafghh more stuff
well it's actually just one thing


----------



## LogicNuke (May 10, 2018)

Your art is well done. Keeping building your portfolio!


----------



## peepo2399 (May 10, 2018)

ive been drawing a lot lately wowie


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 11, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## LogicNuke (May 11, 2018)

peepo2399 said:


> ive been drawing a lot lately wowie
> View attachment 32105 View attachment 32104 View attachment 32103


Keep it up. You always want to have a wide body of work. Looks like somebody is motivated!


----------



## Skylar2505 (May 12, 2018)

Does anyone know how to make a Kirby oc?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 13, 2018)

Gooey4life my dude


----------



## peepo2399 (Jun 20, 2018)

oh i died for awhile but I'm alive again yaaay
I'm currently doing sketches for $3 over the summer, so if u want a sketch of anything (no nsfw), just hmu!!


----------



## Mach (Jun 20, 2018)

I like your art style!


----------

